# HyperBike: CDE legal? (and other carriage questions)



## ckmini (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi everyone!

We have considered trying out some CDE's and I was wondering if the hyperbike was legal for marathon competition? Is it legal in higher levels other than training (although it seems most of the CDE's here only have training level VSE) or would we be better off with a 4 wheeled carriage for marathon (and cones maybe) like http://www.bellcrowncarriagesusa.com/minilite.php ? But the 4 wheeled carriages are pretty spendy.

Stability is VERY important, the horse we are looking to compete with is very fast (3X national champion roadster over).

Last thing, would a Jerald cart be okay for dressage?


----------



## susanne (Feb 25, 2012)

.

It really depends upon the individual venue and officials. Several people do compete in CDEs and ADTs with a HyperBike, including Leia (hobbyhorse) and Cheryl of this forum. You would need the solid wheels to compete beyond training levels, but those are available through Bob.

Stability is what the HyperBike is all about.


----------



## Jetiki (Feb 26, 2012)

What you use for dressage you use for cones is what I was told, however reading the ADS rule book ( you don't have to be a member to read it) it doesn't specify, it does say you don't have to use the same harness or bit. At your ADT's or some Driving trials, Dressage and cones are back to back, that has been my experience. Some places allow the wire wheels at training level only and some don't it varies by venue and people putting it on. You will have to ASK, if its not listed just ask. Most venues if they allow the VSE's for training level if entries and time warrant it will add a prelim for VSE's, or at the next competition they will add if there is enough entries, but you have to do at least one training level event before going prelim.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 27, 2012)

ckmini said:


> We have considered trying out some CDE's and I was wondering if the hyperbike was legal for marathon competition? Is it legal in higher levels other than training (although it seems most of the CDE's here only have training level VSE) or would we be better off with a 4 wheeled carriage for marathon (and cones maybe) like http://www.bellcrown...om/minilite.php ? But the 4 wheeled carriages are pretty spendy.


Yes, it's legal. As Susanne said you need non-pneumatic tires with solid rubber rims above Training level but those are available through Graham Carriage Works. The problem with four-wheel carriages is not the $$ but the weight. The only model that's been successfully used with large single minis at this time is the Hardwick Hideout "Tadpole" and I've only seen two minis who really made it look easy. Both were extremely fit, strong, and hauling the cart on good footing. Brakes are nice, the turn radius is nice, but most minis in my experience can't handle the four-wheel vehicles currently available unless they're working in a multiple hitch.



ckmini said:


> Stability is VERY important, the horse we are looking to compete with is very fast (3X national champion roadster over).


Hehe! Stability is important for all of us...my boy can't even compete in local roadster under classes, but at a gallop EVERYONE is fast!




At Training Level stability at speed won't matter as obstacles are not timed and going fast makes it harder to hit your overall course time window; 9kph is very slow for most minis. Half the time I have to walk in Training Level hazards (sorry, "obstacles") to kill time so I don't come in early.



Your biggest focus at that level is going to be getting your roadster horse to relax and stretch his topline for dressage.



ckmini said:


> Last thing, would a Jerald cart be okay for dressage?


Yes, absolutely. Many people use them for marathon too, they just take off the basket.

Leia


----------



## ckmini (Feb 27, 2012)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Your biggest focus at that level is going to be getting your roadster horse to relax and stretch his topline for dressage.


Yep! he tends to "cheater walk" and march slowly and not give a true flat walk. Thank you for the info on the 4 wheel vehicles, he is a big mini, but a hyperbike would also work for our smaller guys!


----------

